# Help, backup is driving me crazy!!



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

I bought a new computer a few months ago. It has a DVD/CD burner that has worked fine for playing music or movies, so not a hardware problem. I am currently trying for the first time to back up my hard drive. I am using Windows XP backup utility. It does not recognize drive E (where my CD/DVD burner is). I have tried these disc types, which are supposed to be for data: CD RW and DVD-R. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software for the hardware, letting Windows detect and replace it. I have tried Windows Help. I am guessing this is a software conflict, but I have not installed any software that would interfere with this, only the Windows Media Player that came with the software for the computer. Could this be the problem? Thanks for any help. I really want to get this backup done as I work from home and have my office info on this computer.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I have never used a cd for storing backup files. I guess it is possible...I just don't know how to do it with cds. I use my 4GB flash drive for backing up my computer. I too, use Window's built in backup program.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, I guess I have answered my own question. From what I have read, Windows XP does not allow you to back up to CD's. On their own website it says:

"Windows Backup utility can't save files directly to a CD-RW drive"

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/learnmore/bott_03july14.mspx

Just thought I would post that in case someone else has the same question.


----------



## Photo-bug (Jan 17, 2007)

I ahve found that most backup programs really suck. I use portable hard drives and just copy all the data to the portable hard drive. I also double backup onto dvd's and Using the DVD burning software I just make a data disk with the files I want to backup. The same can be done with cd's. We use these methods in my photo lab and backup terabytes of data this way.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I always back up the program in .exe form, or whatever form I downloaded it in. That way, if I need it in the future, for a reformat or whatever, I've got it handy. And I backup the data that I enter into the computer....

So, you can backup programs.... not the way it's present on your computer... but in the original form. Most programs allow a backup of the data in one form or another. I backup my data files on multiple hard drives And dvd's.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

That's normally what I do - I purchase a cheap external hard drive case for about $30, and then a hard drive for another $30 or $40.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I think the best backup program if the free version of Cobian back-up. I just run the program, and it backs-up my entire computer to my tape drive.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Good suggestion - I've used Cobian, and I think it's good stuff.


----------

